# drywall finishing question. new ceiling, finished wall.



## mechanix (Dec 10, 2008)

ok this one is a bugger because theres nothing on it in my drywall book and its impossible to find anything online about this unless theres a term i just dont know so im caving in and here i am asking lol. 

i have to finish some bare drywall on a ceiling. the side walls are finished and i cannot tape the edges and corners because of this. the home owner suggested cutting back the finish, but thats alot of work and its going to be noticeable like crazy. UGLY basically. 

so i was thinking high porformance spackle. that stuff holds really strong. any other suggestions? 

thanks guys!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Crown


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Sand and prime the top corners of the walls. Mud and tape. Prime and paint.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Sand and prime the top corners of the walls. Mud and tape. Prime and paint.


Exactly!!:clap:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

If I said latex caulk, would you do it???






:laughing::laughing:


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> If I said latex caulk, would you do it???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why not white silicone? No need to worry about cutting in any edges.


----------



## samccard (Aug 17, 2007)

Crown molding!


----------



## Plaster Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

^^ These guys got it right, crown covers all and if you can’t do that, then you should do it right and just repaint.

That being said:
A old plasterer showed me a trick that works for plaster but I’ve never had to use it for drywall but I think it should work. You could mesh the corner but only put about 1/16 – 1/8 of the mesh on the vertical wall. Go over the mesh with hot mud and stay off the wall. The mud thickness should cover the mesh completely and if you put it on straight you’ll have the mesh in the corner and a clean wall. Win win! (still best to do it right though)


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

mechanix said:


> ok this one is a bugger because theres nothing on it in my drywall book and its impossible to find anything online about this unless theres a term i just dont know so im caving in and here i am asking lol.
> 
> i have to finish some bare drywall on a ceiling. the side walls are finished and i cannot tape the edges and corners because of this. the home owner suggested cutting back the finish, but thats alot of work and its going to be noticeable like crazy. UGLY basically.
> 
> ...


 
ya mean theres a book???? dern wish I had known that !!!!!!

really man,,, just tape off the wall with blue tape, then flat tape the ceilings, sand, then cut the tape line with a razor knife and pull off. 

Thats GOT to be in the book,,,,,, just look a little harder


----------



## mechanix (Dec 10, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Sand and prime the top corners of the walls. Mud and tape. Prime and paint.



thx for all the good ideas guys! this seems to be a good topic. :clap:

one issue thourgh with sanding and taping, or using the blue tape meathod of taping then cutting, im going to get a challenge. 

how do i get the texture to look right down the wall on that 3 inch strip that i sand or cut away? i have a redtail texture gun..... but is there a hand method? cuz matching texture seems to be a big nono in most cases. 

maybe ill just do crown.... seems to be the smartest way to go here guys.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

oh man. so the walls are textured? Is the ceiling popcorned? What is going on with everything (more detail) AND what the hell happened to where they would "finish" without finishing? :no: takes all kinds.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Walls are textured and they had you replace the ceiling? What kind of texture and can you post some pictures?


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh this changes everything since the walls are textured.

Give them a bid for sheetrocking an entire house, after you give them a ballpark on demolishing the existing and rebuilding - that's the only way you can overcome this obstacle.


----------



## mechanix (Dec 10, 2008)

ya lol the walls are textured the ceilings had damage i guess. it used to be a crackhouse so u never knew wth happened. 

so im really thinking to just slap some trim up on the walls. i want to avoid using crown though (expensive. this is just a rental for my customer. she wants things done cheap)

do u think i could get away with just plain door casing around the top?


----------



## mechanix (Dec 10, 2008)

CookeCarpentry said:


> Oh this changes everything since the walls are textured.
> 
> Give them a bid for sheetrocking an entire house, after you give them a ballpark on demolishing the existing and rebuilding - that's the only way you can overcome this obstacle.


they want to keep the walls that are there. its not my house and honestly it would be a dumb business move to do what you are suggesting because they will simply say nogo and hire someone else. we are talking about turning a 400 dollar job into thousands which i know they will not go for. they are aware the texture wont match but they dont care.


----------



## mechanix (Dec 10, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Walls are textured and they had you replace the ceiling? What kind of texture and can you post some pictures?


i think the walls are orange peal and she said to just do knockdown on the ceiling. lol its going to look bad but this girl just wants to rent this place out asap.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Well then just hang and finish ceiling then take your hopper and hit the ceiling with a texture as for the corners that meet the ceiling fill them with Durabond 90 in the brown bags texture by hand to match at the top of your walls done deal. then paint it out.:thumbsup:
as for moulding :no: and door case moulding:whistling:no:


----------



## Dash808 (Jun 5, 2008)

mechanix said:


> it used to be a crackhouse so u never knew wth happened.



So it was a crackhouse, now a ghetto rental, and she's worried about how one little corner is going to look? 

+1 caulk it! :whistling :laughing:


----------



## AARC Drywall (May 11, 2008)

If all she wants is to rent the place out, then re-do the ceiling as required, then around the edges take 1/4 round mounlding, and then dap the top and bottom. Done. easier than crown and is inexpensive.

Hope that helps
J


----------



## Damonceles (Dec 1, 2009)

low budget jobs like that we run fiberglass flat against the existing wall and coat with quickset. not a real fix but no callbacks from doing that for 16 years


----------

